# Questions



## MadameRoudin (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I am a US citizen. living in the states. I am a widow, with no family left.
I've always been very outgoing and love different cultures and languages.
I'ts always been in the back of my mind to live in the Netherlands, and since I now find myself alone, and with no obligations to anyone except to myself, now's the time.
I will soon be 63, and while I am not rich, I do have social security (my late husband's), and a little put away.
I've done my research and I have decided the Dutch American Friendship Treaty may very well be my only avenue to bring my wish to fruitation.
I understand the requirments, what I would like to know, has anyone here used it for residency in the Netherlands?
If so, what obstacles and/or roadblocks should I look for, or expect?
I plan on using an attorney, but I woiuld like to hear from first hand experience.
I will also be drawing SS while also having my own business.
I've started a Dutch language course, and also learning the history.
I would appreciate any advice which may be offered.
Thank you.


----------

